# 6.5 Grendel



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 21, 2008)

Just finished an reading an article about Sabre Defence's AR style carbine chambered for 6.5 Grendel.  Since the regular rifle (Sako, bolt action) I fire is a .243, this caught my eye.  Any of your folks ever fired something chambered for this round?  Opinions pro and con greatly appreciated.


----------

